# Agricultural commodities



## bigt

With some analysts predicting there is better growth potential in agricultural commodities than metals, can we start listing examples of such commodities, and how to trade them?


----------



## Lukas

*Re: Agricultural commodities.*

Hi Big T
A little off topic but I read a report from the CBA recently which stated that the agribusiness stocks outperformed the broader market last month and is expected to continue into 08. I think the indicator measures 16 agribusiness ASX listed companies.If I can find the report i'll post.
Cheers
Luke


----------



## Lukas

*Re: Agricultural commodities.*

heres the link
http://about.commbank.com.au/display_print/0,1706,CH2071%5FNI2071%5FTS17981%5FV1,00.html


----------



## wayneL

*Re: Agricultural commodities.*

You can trade ag commods via futures contracts, or there are now exchange traded commodity funds. They are very illiquid and I don't know where they are listed... somewhere I Europe I think.

ATM futures are the way to go IMO.

**NB with all the usual disclaimers about futures. They can give you warts, diarrhea, diabetes and flourosis. They can cause you to go grey, lose hair and make your teeth go rotten. They are thought to be responsible for jarrah dieback, global warming and meteor showers... and you can lose money.


----------



## BREND

*Re: Agricultural commodities.*

If you have noticed, many commodities are down, except agriculture commodities. I had call for a buy on cotton in my blog last week, details inside.


----------



## BREND

Cotton has been going up up and away. Time to take profit soon...

Now long corn and sugar.


----------



## ithatheekret

India has only just very recently 86'd its customs duty on wheat flour which was around 36% , it's now zero . There is a shortage in India that the millers have been running a muck with . Who until now have had a booming trade at the cost of the consumer . This should rattle a few of them . Inflation takes grip and then companies add their own little slice of madness to it and prices may as well go to auction . Do we think the US will allow that ? Free and fair market and all of that .........


----------



## ithatheekret

Good moves in the grains in the US , could be some nice moves here in the related industries .


----------



## ithatheekret

Well I think the next bull market is establishing itself . Apart from coal and oil , which are on my main list , I also have value plays in soft comms.

I mentioned Cocoa awhile back and how it was looking like it was beginning to from the outset of a cup pattern , it has chipped away at the coal face and looks okay to me .

You can add wheat which I might add has been in its own bull market if you look back across its chart , I have 280% already and that's just the launch of the wheat boom ahead . 

I'm not sure on feeder cattle though as I would imagine the US that has massive feedlots , will more than likely fill them with calves and fatten them for market , which may hold the prices down , then again , the rise in grain prices could see beef prices rise , and quite possibly live cattle prices for export .

So that's my play now that I've done my outlook research Oil , Coal , Soft Commodities , Suppliers to Ag . , Gold and Forex . these are the only clear areas where I see higher growth than mining coming into play . A paddock takes weeks to prepare , a mine around 10 years .


----------



## Flying Fish

Where is some info on trading soft commodities please guys?


----------



## ithatheekret

You may have to expand that questions parameters F.F. , because there's ETFs and all sorts of ways to participate .

Below is a link to quotes & charts :


http://futures.tradingcharts.com/


You can also try the CBOE ( Chicago Board of Exchange )

http://www.cboe.com/

I hope this is what your after .


----------



## numbercruncher

> UN warns over food scarcity
> By Gillian Tett and Andrew Edgecliffe-Johnson in Davos
> 
> Published: January 25 2008 19:08 | Last updated: January 25 2008 19:08
> 
> The pressures in global food markets have grown so intense that, for the first time in its history, the World Food Programme is finding it hard to procure supplies of essential commodities, senior officials at the United Nations body indicated on Friday.
> 
> In particular, they said, countries in the emerging world are now placing so many export controls on items such as wheat in order to conserve them for their own populations that they have sometimes refused to release supplies when the WFP has asked for emergency goods.
> 
> “We have never seen this before: we went begging for wheat and for two weeks we could not find it,” said a senior WFP official at the World Economic Forum in Davos, where growing geopolitical tensions over food supplies and other resources dominated many of the debates.
> 
> She pointed out that “around a third of the world’s population” is now living in an environment where food prices are partly controlled, with a similar number living in countries with export controls.




http://www.ft.com/cms/s/b7169fc0-cb73-11dc-97ff-000077b07658,dwp_uuid=01b19234-b4b2-11dc-990a-0000779fd2ac.html


Oh well if Peak Food production is on us, Peak population sure isnt far behind


----------



## Temjin

*Re: Agricultural commodities.*



wayneL said:


> You can trade ag commods via futures contracts, or there are now exchange traded commodity funds. They are very illiquid and I don't know where they are listed... somewhere I Europe I think.
> 
> ATM futures are the way to go IMO.
> 
> **NB with all the usual disclaimers about futures. They can give you warts, diarrhea, diabetes and flourosis. They can cause you to go grey, lose hair and make your teeth go rotten. They are thought to be responsible for jarrah dieback, global warming and meteor showers... and you can lose money.




Here you go, everything on ETCs via the London Stock Exchange.

http://www.etfsecurities.com/en/securities/etfs_securities.asp

As for liquidity, check here as well.

http://www.etfsecurities.com/en/faqs/etfs_faqs.asp#12



> *12. How is liquidity provided?*
> 
> ETCs are open-ended, therefore new ETCs can be created by Authorised Participants according to demand. Therefore, the liquidity of ETCs reflects the liquidity of the relevant underlying commodity market(s).




Disclaimer: No, I don't own any of the ETCs, but plan to do so in the near future through IB.  

Grr, the physical platinum ETFS shoot through the roof in the past few days.


----------



## makybe04

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone here trades ag commodities?

Would be interested to know if anyone has or does and what their experiences have been like.

Cheers,
Les


----------



## drillinto

*Re: Ag Commodities*

It may interest you >> www.agrimoney.com


----------



## Pager

*Re: Ag Commodities*

Don’t visit ASF as frequently as I used to, so only just seen your post.

I trade quite a few Ag Commodities, I trade via futures contracts and these markets are great trading vehicles, highly liquid, long trading hours and they can trend very well so for medium to long term position trading they are very good, costs are low and with leverage via the futures contract some great returns can be had.

I’m surprised so few people trade these markets as IMO, the opportunities (and an even playing field as it were) are far better for the small/individual trader than Stocks, FX or CFD,s, think the big stumbling block is you need to be well capitalised to trade a basket of markets and most people coming into this game are not, plus you hear very little about them, there almost left exclusively to the big professional traders and hedge funds as well as the users and producers of the underlying commodity, which again IMO gives another reason why there great instruments to trade.

Cheers

Pager


----------



## MARKETWINNER

*Re: Ag Commodities*

_Long term bull Market in Agriculture is coming. There will be short term volatility in agri commodity prices. I believe soft commodities should be part of a long-term portfolio.

One way to play agri sector is invest in agri and agri related stocks. Then there are ETFS as well. Sophisticated players have different type of plays in commodity exchange. 

Populations are growing both Africa and Asia.

If I am correct by 2020, population will be around eight billion (75 million new mouths a year).

Not only are we getting more people, we are getting more middle class people as well. There will be great demand for all types of food commodities including meat from Asia and Africa. Countries such as USA, New Zealand, Australia and Netherland will have great export opportunities in the coming decades

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions._


----------



## MARKETWINNER

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...t-losing-streak-since-november-on-supply.html

Corn Heads for Longest Losing Streak Since November on Supply

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...month-low-on-rising-soybean-oil-supplies.html

Palm Oil Drops to One-Month Low on Rising Soybean Oil Supplies


----------



## MARKETWINNER

http://whotv.com/2013/07/22/agribusiness-lower-corn-prices-predicted-in-near-future/

AGRIBUSINESS: Lower Corn Prices Predicted in Near Future.

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...il/article4941591.ece?ref=wl_investment-world

Monsoon, slack buying crush soyabean, oil


----------



## MARKETWINNER

http://www.cnbc.com/id/100907967

GRAINS-Soybeans sink nearly 4 pct; corn hits 2-1/2 year low

http://cornandsoybeandigest.com/marketing/4-corn-price-looks-closer

$4 Corn Price Looks Closer

http://www.agriculture.com/markets/analysis/corn/no-surprise-expect-lower-cn-soybe_9-ar32512

No Surprise: Expect Lower Corn and Soybean Prices for 2013-2014


----------



## MARKETWINNER

http://www.futuredirections.org.au/...dairy-demand-in-asia-and-the-middle-east.html

Australia to Benefit from Rising Meat and Dairy Demand in Asia and the Middle East


----------



## MARKETWINNER

http://www.agriculture.com/markets/analysi...ahead_9-ar42638

Favorable Summer, Record Crops Ahead

Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site.


----------



## MARKETWINNER

http://www.businessinsider.in/The-Am...w/33247099.cms

The American Farmland Price Boom Is Over.

Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site.


----------



## MARKETWINNER

If farmers plant more acres of soya beans in 2014 average soybean prices for the 2014 marketing year would drop back to the $11 to $11.50 per bushel range. Grain and soybean futures fell Friday after better weather forecasts and concerns that China's demand for U.S. soybeans may ease. In the mean time U.S. cattle futures had a good day on Friday.

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2014-04-11/grain-lower-livestock-higher

Grain lower, livestock higher

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site. Please do your own research.


----------



## springhill

MARKETWINNER said:


> http://www.agriculture.com/markets/analysi...ahead_9-ar42638
> 
> Favorable Summer, Record Crops Ahead
> 
> Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site.




There is currently a worldwide shortage of peaches with the trend expected to continue.

This does not surprise me when I think about the stone fruit planting trends within the Perth Hills of the last 10-15 years.

It has been towards nectarines, plums/pluots, avocados & fuyus as producers seek to diversify and look for higher grossing 'niche crops'.


----------



## tom82

What brokers are you guys using to trade commodities / futures?


----------



## MARKETWINNER

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesconca/201...l-is-of-no-use/

It's Final -- Corn Ethanol Is Of No Use

Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site. Please do your own research.


----------



## MARKETWINNER

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-0...month-low.html

Soybeans Extend Slump on USDA Data as Crop Also Falls


----------



## MARKETWINNER

Among commodities soft commodities such as Coco and Tea and live stocks will have strong support due to tight supply in some varieties. Coco, Tea and meat producers will benefit lot. Sugar too will have some support if we see some shortage towards end of this year. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...rabobank-as-low-prices-reduce-production.html

Sugar Market Is Seen by Rabobank Shifting to Shortages

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked sites. Please do your own research.


----------



## radson

I have some EPTCRN which has fairly plummeted in value since I bought but hey looking around, do you think we might have hit bottom of the agricultural commodities?? People gotta eat and looking at 5 year curves of commodities, looks like prices of rice, corn, soy and rice are at record lows. 

Im sniffing around QAG as well to sit and hold on too for a while. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## MARKETWINNER

The low price cycle pedals on

By Peter McMeekin, Nidera Australia, 18 April 2017

Grain supplies across the globe continue to grow, as harvest of the record summer crop in South America ramps up and the northern hemisphere winter crop ticks along with very few issues at this stage of the spring.

http://www.graincentral.com/markets/the-lo...ycle-pedals-on/


----------



## MARKETWINNER

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/st.../futures-file-grains-take-nosedive/480071001/

Grains take a nosedive


----------



## MARKETWINNER

https://www.graincentral.com/markets/global-wheat-crop-condition-mostly-favourable-amis/
Global wheat crop condition mostly favourable: AMIS

https://www.agriculture.com/markets...graincorp-to-spin-off-global-malting-business
UPDATE 1-AUSTRALIA'S GRAINCORP TO SPIN OFF GLOBAL MALTING BUSINESS


----------



## Ann

MARKETWINNER said:


> https://www.graincentral.com/markets/global-wheat-crop-condition-mostly-favourable-amis/
> Global wheat crop condition mostly favourable: AMIS
> 
> https://www.agriculture.com/markets...graincorp-to-spin-off-global-malting-business
> UPDATE 1-AUSTRALIA'S GRAINCORP TO SPIN OFF GLOBAL MALTING BUSINESS




Thanks MW that is interesting!

For anyone interested we have our own Australian Grain Futures and Options on the ASX 

*Agricultural derivatives*

*Grain*

Eastern Australian Wheat 
WA Wheat 
Eastern Australia Feed Barley 
Australian Sorghum 
Eastern Australia Canola


----------

